# Rotwild Exclusive Iphone 4 Filztasche mit Pull Strap aus Seide



## BaDaZz (17. Juli 2011)

Rotwild Exclusive Iphone 4 Filztasche mit Pull Strap aus Seide






Artikelbeschreibung steht bei eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200631466373&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## rotwildC2 (20. Januar 2012)

Wo bekommt man so ein Teil ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaDaZz (28. Januar 2012)

rotwildC2 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man so ein Teil ?



Gabs im Rotwild Shop Ausverkauf 2010. Frag doch mal bei User Nismo99 an.


----------

